# 2002 Navigation requires repair



## genovet (Jul 10, 2007)

The factory navigation unit in my 2002 Maxima is making some disturbing noises as it reads the CD and is now displaying a CD read error fairly frequently. Does anyone know where these factory navigation units can be repaired?

Thanks.

Tim


----------

